# Considering Climbing



## secureland (Jul 18, 2008)

I would like to learn how to climb.
Can someone please recommend some learning materials. Safety first.

Thanks for any replys


----------



## TreeBot (Jul 18, 2008)

The Tree Climber’s Companion 

Of course there is no substitute for direct supervision by someone with experience.


----------



## secureland (Jul 18, 2008)

Are there reputable schools or courses that I could attend? I would like to learn climbing as well as cutting in the tree. 
I've used chain-saws on the ground for several years.


----------



## TreeBot (Jul 18, 2008)

There are a few programs here and there but for the most part they are for people already working in the industry.

You will probably have to start by dragging brush. If you are willing and physically able to climb most guys will give you a shot after they know you can work and that you aren't an idjut.


----------



## toddstreeservic (Jul 18, 2008)

How long have you been working ground?


----------



## b1rdman (Jul 18, 2008)

secureland said:


> Are there reputable schools or courses that I could attend? I would like to learn climbing as well as cutting in the tree.
> I've used chain-saws on the ground for several years.



Where are you in the Northeast?

I did a two year program at the University of New Hampshire when I was fresh out of high school and I found it to be quite good. I don't know how old you are but I can tell you that it was and still a good mix of "kids" and adults. 

Check it out.

http://unhmagazine.unh.edu/sp06/woods.html


----------



## (WLL) (Jul 18, 2008)

GO for it!!! get up them trees. on the job training is best when learning how to climb.


----------



## toddstreeservic (Jul 18, 2008)

secureland said:


> Are there reputable schools or courses that I could attend? I would like to learn climbing as well as cutting in the tree.
> I've used chain-saws on the ground for several years.



Paul Smiths College in NY has an Urban Tree Management program and is an excellent school.


----------



## MARCELL8733 (Jul 18, 2008)

*Climber*



secureland said:


> I would like to learn how to climb.
> Can someone please recommend some learning materials. Safety first.
> 
> Thanks for any replys



CALL 1-888 I.S.A.-TREE THE INTERNATIONAL SOCIETY OF ARBORICULTURE WILL HAVE ANY TREE CARE DVD YOU NEED


----------



## TreeChickee (Jul 29, 2008)

secureland said:


> Are there reputable schools or courses that I could attend? I would like to learn climbing as well as cutting in the tree.
> I've used chain-saws on the ground for several years.



The Stockbridge School of Agriculture (in Amherst, MA) has an awesome Arboriculture program. There's a climbing class, chainsaw class, and a class for if you want to own your own business, among all the others.
I'm a second year student there now, and I absolutely love it!
There was a write-up about the program in the TCI magazine a while back, here's a link to the article if you want to read it.
http://www.umass.edu/stockbridge/arboriculture/articles/2005.9.20.tcia.html


----------



## Ghillie (Jul 29, 2008)

Welcome to the site, treechickee!!

Good luck and be safe!

Fred


----------



## Ghillie (Jul 29, 2008)

MARCELL8733 said:


> CALL 1-888 I.S.A.-TREE THE INTERNATIONAL SOCIETY OF ARBORICULTURE WILL HAVE ANY TREE CARE DVD YOU NEED



:agree2: Sometimes video answers questions a book can't when you can't get hands on training.

+1 on the Tree Climber's Companion also.


----------



## TreeChickee (Jul 29, 2008)

Ghillie said:


> Welcome to the site, treechickee!!
> 
> Good luck and be safe!
> 
> Fred



Thank you!


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jul 29, 2008)

secureland said:


> I would like to learn how to climb.
> Can someone please recommend some learning materials. Safety first.
> 
> Thanks for any replies



how old are you ?? i have bean climbing four 33 years now tom treesopcorn:


----------



## Adkpk (Jul 29, 2008)

Read this thread
http://arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=45735 it's real good and not just cause it was started by me. I am aloft and doing pretty good with it. 

Welcome, TreeChickee.


----------



## treemandan (Jul 29, 2008)

tomtrees58 said:


> how old are you ?? i have bean climbing four 33 years now tom treesopcorn:



Maybe you should come down and take a break. After 33 years you must be tired.


----------



## treemandan (Jul 29, 2008)

Ghillie said:


> Welcome to the site, treechickee!!
> 
> Good luck and be safe!
> 
> Fred



Yeah and shwee shwoo. Howyoudoin? 
Not you Fred.


----------



## Ghillie (Jul 29, 2008)

treemandan said:


> Yeah and shwee shwoo. Howyoudoin?
> Not you Fred.



You sure??? I do look mighty cute in them jeans!!!

I am just a big teddy bear at heart!


----------



## treemandan (Jul 29, 2008)

Ghillie said:


> You sure??? I do look mighty cute in them jeans!!!
> 
> I am just a big teddy bear at heart!



Allright you got me.


----------



## oldirty (Jul 29, 2008)

lol


----------



## treemandan (Jul 29, 2008)

oldirty said:


> lol



How about Tom asking how old she is? You know he don't get none.


----------



## Ghillie (Jul 30, 2008)

treemandan said:


> How about Tom asking how old she is? You know he don't get none.




I believe he was asking secureland...

Some people's minds are still in the trees, not the gutter!


----------



## Ghillie (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, 2 posts and she really derailed this thread!!




Adrpk said:


> Read this thread
> http://arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=45735 it's real good and not just cause it was started by me. I am aloft and doing pretty good with it.



:agree2: I just skimmed it, but it is on my growing list of threads to read in depth. I am not new at climbing but I am ALWAYS eager to learn new techniques to make me better/faster/safer.



secureland said:


> Can someone please recommend some learning materials. Safety first.



Let us know what you decided on.

Good luck and be safe!

Fred


----------



## HolmenTree (Aug 17, 2008)

I found ArborMaster Training's 2 day climbing skills module is the best way to get a newbie introduced to tree climbing. Just bring yourself and about $500 and they will supply all the equipment you will need to learn to climb with. The first thing you will learn and hands on is to install a friction saver in the upper parts of the tree,install your climbing line and setting up your saddle.Whether you decide to use a blakes or distel hitch [for example] you will then be taught how to footlock,etc,etc.
Also check out www.arborcanada.com they used to be ArborMaster Training Canada. They can teach all you ever will need to know.


----------



## WolverineMarine (Sep 2, 2008)

secureland said:


> I would like to learn how to climb.
> Can someone please recommend some learning materials. Safety first.
> 
> Thanks for any replys



I didn't't catch where you were from in the NE, but there is a great basic school in Akron, OH put on by ACRT..I went to it myself back in Feb, it was 5 days long, about $750 bucks I think..the instructor was awesome..his name as Shawn..they teach you everything you can imagine about double rope technique..prussiks..a little rigging..chain saw safety..all kinds of stuff..the instructors are willing to kinda tailor the class to what you personally are looking to learn..there is alot of actual practical application they show you.. and let you do on your own..there were guys in my class from WI to upstate NY..Hope that may have helped!

SEMPER FI!


----------



## treeman007 (Sep 3, 2008)

What is a good boot to climb in? i use georgia boots now


----------



## oldirty (Sep 3, 2008)

treeman007 said:


> What is a good boot to climb in? i use georgia boots now



i like wearing the high heeled steel toe vibram soled work boots. others prefer hiking boots.  some wear shoes.


----------



## WolverineMarine (Sep 3, 2008)

There's a bunch of great boot manufactures out there that tailor specifically towards climbing/linesman work. Some of them are Wesco boots out of Ca., Hoffman, White, and Redwing, all made in the USA. Wesco and White are custom made and are very pricey..over $300, but they are built to LAST..I personally like a boot that's a least 10" in height, and as mentioned already, a very aggressive vibram sole for those slippery species and rainy days, a steel toe, and a high heal that work alot better with climbing spurs when you need to do removals. I just actually bought a pair of Red Wings today that are the style #4417 that I intend on using for climbing/tree work. I'll let ya know how they work out later when I break em in..

SEMPER FI!


----------



## HolmenTree (Sep 4, 2008)

Have been wearing high heel linesmen steel toe boots [Gorilla brand] with my spurs. And flat white sole ironworker boots for footlocking . The soft soled ironworker boots are nice for limb walking, good grip and don't hurt the bark if your just pruning.


----------

